# News: Can i sue myself?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: some people just need to be spanked:

Man Sues self, claim denied, Wife Sues husband claim pending!

News Story​


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh dear , Ive heard it all now!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Idiots! (unless of course they win......)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL....that's crazy :lol:


----------

